# Stihl FS560 C, Runs Rich



## SnowShop (Jul 14, 2014)

We have a Brushing crew at our ski hill running 5 Stihl FS560 C Brushsaws. 
One of these saw has recently developed a problem. It appears to be running rich, it lacks power and goes through a tank of gas much quicker than the other saws.
We have checked all the basics (air filter, muffler wiring etc) but haven't found the problem. I was wondering if anyone has any tips regarding troubleshooting one of these M-Tronic saws, or knows where I could obtain a service manual?

Thank You


----------



## XSKIER (Jul 15, 2014)

Try a pop off pressure test. I'll bet that's where your problem is.


----------



## Oli (Jul 22, 2014)

The fuel metering and ignition timing on your brush cutter is controlled by an electronic control module similar to the engine management system on vehicles. If you have checked the obvious maintenance items and the problem persists, your only choice is to take it to a dealer who can perform a computer diagnostic using Stihl software. Unlike other *** manufacturers, Stihl does not provide service manuals or even parts lists to the general public. Stihl wants their products brought back to the dealer for all repairs and parts.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

there you go buddy


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 6, 2015)

the solenoids on the units with m-tonic are now for leaking and going bad


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 6, 2015)

here is tech bulletin


----------

